# If Bartok was going more 'filmy' LASS



## nikolas (Apr 22, 2010)

Heh...

Heavily inspired by Bartok on the second half. Used LASS alone, which I totally love! Reverb is from Reverence (Cubase 5).

oh...

and the link is http://www.nikolas-sideris.com/Django/3rd.mp3 (www.nikolas-sideris.com/Django/3rd.mp3)

Enjoy and all comments are welcome


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the composition. In terms of programming, I think the first half could sound warmer, also LASS can sometimes seem overly nasal sounding which is where we loose some warmth here in my opinion. In the 2nd half the attacks seems a bit lost.


----------



## nikolas (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I agree with you on all terms.

The first half is not as warm and the second not as 'attacked', indeed. It could be (but can't be certain) either because of the reverb I used or because I used the smaller ensembles of LASS (8 players, 6, 4, 4, 4 or something), and not the full force, exactly because I'm very tired of the 'full' sound that EW is giving me (since I've been using EW for a long time now).


----------



## ChrisAxia (Apr 23, 2010)

Very cool writing Niko! 

I would really struggle to compose like this (I hope no director asks me!). I'm sure it could sound better with some tweaking. Maybe a little more use of the mod wheel on the sustained parts to give more expression, though this is just personal taste.

Nice work anyway!

~Chris


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 23, 2010)

I like it but I would dial down the reverb a touch especially in the second half because the low strings seem engulfed in it.


----------



## nikolas (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for listening and commenting guys. (David: I knew you'd bite with the name of Bartok on the thread subject).

I tweaked a bit the dynamics (CC1 and CC11), although I didn't want to go overboard. It's 30 secs (the 1st part) and I want to keep it relatively mf/f and that's about it. 

I also changed the reverb (different IR), turned it down a bit, changed EQ settings.

Let me know your thoughts:

http://www.nikolas-sideris.com/Django/3rd_new.mp3 (www.nikolas-sideris.com/Django/3rd_new.mp3)

Of course, I think that now it sounds a tiny bit more nasal than before, but I have to admit that I like that slightly thin sound a lot!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 23, 2010)

That sounds much better. The nasal sound is an integral part of the string timbre, but on my first impression was that it had a cold nasal sound, which could easily get annoying, especially the longer we hear it, so I guess you could say your strings had caught a cold. Hahaha, that is so not funny! But it's warmer now.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow LASS shines quite a bit on this, especially the portamento on the higher ends on the second half of the piece. I liked it overall, but to me the staccato in the beginning during the legato was a tad distracting.


----------



## nikolas (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you Guy and Nathan (and everyone else who listened...)

The staccato in the first part is there, on purpose (no kidding... ), since otherwise it simply was too... romantic! It is distracting but that's the whole point of it. If I was to make a full 'suite' for string orchestra then I would enlarge both parts and take out the staccatos, but for now... this will do.


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 30, 2010)

Nikolas,

Sounds great. I like the effecò»„   ÏV»„   ÏW»„   ÏX»„   ÏY»„   ÏZ»„   Ï[»„   Ï\»„   Ï]»„   Ï^»„   Ï_»„   Ï`»„   Ïa»„   Ïb»„   Ïc»„   Ïd»„   Ïe»„   Ïf»„   Ïg»„   Ïh»„   Ïi»„   Ïj»„   Ïk»„   Ïl»„   Ïm»„   Ïn»„   Ïo»„   Ïp»„   Ïq»„   Ïr»„   Ïs»„   Ït»„   Ïu»„   Ïv»„   Ïw»„   Ïx»„   Ïy»„   Ïz»„   Ï{»„   Ï|»„   Ï}»„   Ï~»„   Ï»„   Ï€»„


----------

